# Cat Harness Problems



## MistressKitty (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't find a thread about this newer than 5 years old so thought I'd start a new one. Apologies if I've missed somethyng - I'm new here.
I recently bought a harness for my 2 cats so I can start to take them outside (we live on the 3rd floor of a block of flats) and was determined to get them into it in a calm way without any grabbing and forcing so we have been playing with it for several days and getting them used to it as a non-threatening item. Today I managed to get Zorro into it without him freaking out - RESULT! He was a bit confused and kept walking backwards trying to back out of it but I distracted him with playing, fuss and crunchies and he seemed fine. The other cat however went MENTAL. Humbug didn't seem to recognise his own brother (Zorro) and started fluffing himself up, hissing and snarling - very strange behaviour. Even after a good sniff (face and bottom) Humbug would not calm down. I gave them both treats and tried to reassure them but Humbug was so aggressive it was really frightening Zorro so I took the harness off and they both calmed down. 
Is it possible Humbug really didn't recognise his own brother and thought he was an intruder? I am reluctant to try again after that escapade.
Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

I give up after a few days... I tried with my cat and he is totally against it. I don't think this come natural to the cats, at least to mine.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I just think you probably need to go about things a little bit slower. The reaction from Humbug I'm guessing was just to do with the harness being on and it all feeling very strange - he took it out on his brother!

We always start with getting them used to a collar first, like you said playing with it and then the putting it on and distracting them. Then we gradually move on to getting a harness on and again distraction, as soon as it's on get out the flying frenzy/treats or whatever motivates them. Even if they only keep it on/half on for a few seconds we just keep at it on a daily basis. Once they are used to wearing the harness indoors we attach the lead and let them run around the house with it a few times (they think it's chasing them lol) until they realise it's not a threat. 

When you are ready to try outdoors I would start with one cat at a time. 

This is a bit strange but at the collar stage I also try with a t shirt or sweater. Mainly because I want them to be ok dressing up for a photo but also because it gets them used to being restricted - in a similar way to the harness and it's harder to get out of! Whatever we do we always combine it with something fun or a treat so they associate it with good things. Mine actually enjoy it after a few attempts and then the harness is easy.

Good luck, don't give up, with a bit of work it will be fine!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Kcabrera3 said:


> I give up after a few days... I tried with my cat and he is totally against it. I don't think this come natural to the cats, at least to mine.


Same here. Pooh drops to the floor and refuses to get up let alone walk


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue used to just stand still so we dubbed it going out for a stand. She eventually sloped around tummy to the ground. If I got bored I picked her up and walked to another area. 

The harness helped when I let her out as she was used to me being next to her so I could scoop her up and get her in. We had a basic lead n harness. My oh bought a flash full chest number which i couldn't get on easy or fasten. Blue walked about in the house with harness on and was fine with it.


----------



## MistressKitty (Aug 15, 2014)

"The reaction from Humbug I'm guessing was just to do with the harness being on and it all feeling very strange - he took it out on his brother!"


Actually Zorro was the cat in the harness and he was pretty much fine! Humbug was not wearing a harness but the sight of his brother wearing a harness freaked him out sooo much it was weird. 

As I type this, Humbug is now happily wearing the harness and is completely chilled. Doesn't even seem to notice he's got it on! So why did he react so strangely to his brother wearing it?

Thanks all for your support and suggestions.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

MistressKitty - I tried to use a harness for two (former indoor) cats I fostered last summer, and have also used one to acquaint new cats to their environs before letting them out on their own.

Have to say that although they have all worn collars, none of them liked the harness. I acclimatised them by taking their collars off when putting the harness on (the two chaffed against each other a bit) and leaving them in the harness to get used to it without taking them outside/putting a leash on them. Lavish supplies of Dreamies helped them associate harness time with treats. I managed to get all of them to accept the harness.

The leash was a different issue. Needed endless patience and I absolutely concur with Bluecordelia on this one. A lot of standing around involved. Never managed to get any of them to 'walk' on the lead, but in time, they did get bold enough to go exploring whilst I did my best to follow them (through currant bushes, up the magnolia etc).

Would advise against pulling the leash if they don't want to move, as this can make them fearful, which will be a retrograde step.

Good luck!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure why Humbug freaked other than he just looked bit strange???? It could be that they walk a little differently at first almost as if stalking (quite low to the ground) so in Humbug's eyes Zorro appeared to be stalking him??? Just a thought.

Huck gets jealous of his sister wearing a dress lol as he knows she's going outside!


----------



## MistressKitty (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks again for your responses all.
Both have now worn the harness. Put it on Zorro and Humbug still unsure who this new cat is in the house with the distinctive red stripes on him! But he does seem to be adjusting. 
I have long suspected that Humbug, although very sweet, is just not that bright. 
I think we'll get there. The main challenge now is to get them down 3 flights of stairs to the outside door. They love looking out the window and putting their faces to the gap to smell the outside but they don't associate the door to the corridor with outside. They are quite frightened of the (sometimes quite noisy) municipal corridor. 
I'm sure we'll get there in the end - hopefully in tyme for next summer!


----------

